# Hilton of chicken coops



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow... Nice and big , I love it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, i would move in myself lol


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

We've only got 15 babies in there right now and 2 chicken tractors...one with a rooster and 2 hens and one with 2 pullets. We are getting ready to build another large coop and a brooding pen with 4 coops and 4 separate runs...this is so we can keep babies, juveniles and babies separated and we are building 2 more chicken tractors. All of this is to accommodate the 24 eggs we are getting in about a month. We are planning on breeding them as well as raising them for meat and eggs...we would like to maintain a flock of ab 45-50 at all times if possible...sheesh...it's a good thing I don't work...haha!!!


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

Rob we could put you a cot up in there no problem!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice! They'll love it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice work. I'm so jealous!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice! I like Rob's idea, give me a bed in there. Haha


----------

